# Daten werden mit Blasc2 nicht aktualisiert



## Man-in-Black (24. März 2007)

Ich habe es jetzt schon 20 mal versucht aber die Daten meines Charakters werden nicht aktualisiert...
Ich habe das Addon aktiviert und gesagt dass der "komplette Charakter" hochgeladen werden soll.
Trotzdem nach 5 Tagen habe ich immer noch keine Daten in meinem Charakterfenster... Nur das Lvl wird hochgeladen der ganze Rest nicht...
Und da ich beim Spielen die Bank mein Charakterfenster und alles andere mehr als nur einmal öffne müssten die Daten auch gespeichert werden...

Vielleicht weis jemand ja Rat...

Danke schonmal


----------



## Anarchic (24. März 2007)

Man-in-Black schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt schon 20 mal versucht aber die Daten meines Charakters werden nicht aktualisiert...
> Ich habe das Addon aktiviert und gesagt dass der "komplette Charakter" hochgeladen werden soll.
> Trotzdem nach 5 Tagen habe ich immer noch keine Daten in meinem Charakterfenster... Nur das Lvl wird hochgeladen der ganze Rest nicht...
> Und da ich beim Spielen die Bank mein Charakterfenster und alles andere mehr als nur einmal öffne müssten die Daten auch gespeichert werden...
> ...



Hi,

hmm ich hab genau das gleiche Problem..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wäre schön wenn uns jemand helfen könnte.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementz (25. März 2007)

Joa, genau das gleiche Problem.
Hoffentlich sieht das mal Buffed und hilft uns armen Schluckern^^

Wenn ich auf "WOW Characterdaten übertragen" geh funzt da nix mehr für einpaar sek.

Los Hop Hop!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und weils cool ist;  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AngelusCaesus (25. März 2007)

Hi

ähnlichse Prob hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine Chars sind da, allerdings nur mit Lvl und Grunddaten, aber keine Ausrüstung, Bankfach, Skillung etc. Eingestellt habe ich es aber, dass alle Daten aktualisiert werden sollen. Vor BLASC2 funktionierte es immer einwandfrei. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Tidurian (25. März 2007)

Das Selbe prob hab ich auch...
bei mir wird aber garnichts aktualiesiert
weder das lvl noch die Ausrüstung auch die Autoblog funktion geht nicht

habe blasc 2 laufen sowie den Blasc Profiler im addonsmenü aktiviert
fals jemand bei mir nachschauen möchte Nagmira (die ich derzeit hochlevele) ist bereits 34 !

25.3  12:55
update der versuch blasc nach updates suchen zu lassen führte zur meldung das der update server nicht erreichbar sei und ich es später nochmal versuchen soll


----------



## Tidurian (25. März 2007)

so hab blasc komplett entfernt (uninstall und handentfernung von dem alten blasc und Blasc-Profiler)

neu installiert und nu funzts probiert das mal aus


----------



## Denami (25. März 2007)

Hi leuts

ich habe das problem mehr oder weniger auch, auser das gar nix auf buffed landed.
ich habe das video schon 3mal gesehen, ich mache alles was da stet aber meine character zeigt es auf buffed nicht an.wen ich "WOW Characterdaten übertragen" mach hört es nach 5s auf nix geschit. was mache ich falsch, oder bin ich nur zu doff   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementz (25. März 2007)

Tidurian schrieb:


> so hab blasc komplett entfernt (uninstall und handentfernung von dem alten blasc und Blasc-Profiler)
> 
> neu installiert und nu funzts probiert das mal aus




Hab das Versucht, funzt bei mir leider immernoch nicht.
Ich glaub ich bin zu doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llane (25. März 2007)

Elementz schrieb:


> Hab das Versucht, funzt bei mir leider immernoch nicht.
> Ich glaub ich bin zu doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also wenn so viele Leute das gleiche Problem haben liegts wohl eher doch an BLASC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab dasselbe Problem. Gestern hab ich dann den ganzen Client entfernt und neu installiert. Schwups! Dann ging es auf einmal wieder. Und heute wieder nicht mehr. Kann aber jetzt nicht die Lösung sein nach jedem Mal zocken BLASC2 neu zu installieren, oder? Schaut da mal rein, Jungs.


----------



## cansas (25. März 2007)

dann reihe ich mich malein !!!

hallo da drausen ? ach ja is ja wochennende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leute kümmert euch bitte mal ammorgigen WERKTAG um uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Matze


----------



## Llane (25. März 2007)

Hab einen kleinen Tip für euch ihr könnt das Profil immer noch manuell uploaden. Das scheint aber dann nicht mit dem Auto-Blog zu funktionieren, jedenfalls ist mein Profil durch den manuellen upload wieder up to date aber hab kein Update in der mybuffed Sektion.

Naja, fürn Moment passts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Man-in-Black (26. März 2007)

Llane schrieb:


> Hab einen kleinen Tip für euch ihr könnt das Profil immer noch manuell uploaden. Das scheint aber dann nicht mit dem Auto-Blog zu funktionieren, jedenfalls ist mein Profil durch den manuellen upload wieder up to date aber hab kein Update in der mybuffed Sektion.
> 
> Naja, fürn Moment passts.
> 
> ...



selbst das hat bei mir komischweise nicht funktioniert... :/


----------



## SinSilla (26. März 2007)

Also, ich hatte die gleichen bzw ähnliche Probleme wie ihr und konnte sie ebenfalls durch manuelles löschen des alten BLASC Mods aus dem WoW AddOns Verzeichnis und Neuinstallation des BLASC2 Clients beheben. 

Viel Glück


----------



## Siamê (26. März 2007)

hmm ich hab das prob auch ... nachdem der blasc2 client jetzt schon 3x sagte "profil erfolgreich übertragen" landet trotzdem nicht ein char von mir bei mybuffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab alles versucht, deinstallation, neuinstallation (hat bei meinem freund geklappt) aber nix tut sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was mir aber aufgefallen ist, weiss ja nich wie es bei den andren ist: wenn ich mein passwort zu meinem buffed-account bei blasc2 eingebe, dann ist es danach 3x so lang wie vorher oO
habt ihr das auch? liegt es vielleicht daran?

wär jedenfalls toll wenn sich endlich was tut, verzweifele schon seit tagen !


----------



## Bithtûkkha (26. März 2007)

Dann will ich mich da mal einreihen...

Selbe bei mir... nur die Grunddaten, wie Charlevel usw. werden übertragen. Bekomme auch meine Chars nicht in den mybuffed Einstellungen angezeigt.


----------



## SinSilla (26. März 2007)

Siamê schrieb:


> hmm ich hab das prob auch ... nachdem der blasc2 client jetzt schon 3x sagte "profil erfolgreich übertragen" landet trotzdem nicht ein char von mir bei mybuffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem Passwort hatte ich zumindest nach der frischen Installation von BLASC2 auch. Habe es dann einfach nochmal eingegeben. Solange die Login Prüfung erfolgreich ist sollte es damit keine Probleme geben.


----------



## cM2003 (26. März 2007)

Muss mich leider auch einreihen. Nachdem sich auch der Support per Email nicht meldete versuch ichs halt auch mal übers Forum.

Habe eigentlich auch alles gemacht was andere User hier vorgeschlagen haben. Also z.B. deinstalliert und neuinstalliert.

Das komische ist allerdings, dass mein Twink einwandfrei übertragen wird. Mein Main allerdings nicht... Guckt mal ob das Addon überhaupt aktiviert ist (werde ich nachher auch tun, bin mir auch nicht sicher ^^). Der Gedanke kam mir gerade spontan oO


----------



## Bithtûkkha (26. März 2007)

GayeElin schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich da mal einreihen...
> 
> Selbe bei mir... nur die Grunddaten, wie Charlevel usw. werden übertragen. Bekomme auch meine Chars nicht in den mybuffed Einstellungen angezeigt.



Hm... ok, hat sich bei mir grade erledigt... man sollte die Einstellungen auch speichern wenn man sie in der Blasc Config einstellt....


----------



## Man-in-Black (26. März 2007)

also mein addon ist aktiviert hab extra nachgeschaut...


----------



## cansas (26. März 2007)

und ?

hab auch nochmal alles runtergeschmissen....
die daten werden mit dem server abggelichen, aber nicht mir zugeteilt.

doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal ich ^^

ich lach immer noch !!!

also sollte die zuordnung nicht funktionieren, klickt auf den mittleren "einstellungen übernehmen" butten in optionen. ding und meine chars waren da !!!

nochmal ich ^^

ich lach immer noch !!!

------Edit--------

nochmal ich ^^

ich lach immer noch !!!

also sollte die zuordnung nicht funktionieren, klickt auf den mittleren "einstellungen übernehmen" butten in optionen. ding und meine chars waren da !!!

also sollte die zuordnung nicht funktionieren, klickt auf den mittleren "einstellungen übernehmen" butten in optionen. ding und meine chars waren da !!!


----------



## Mondenkynd (26. März 2007)

Man-in-Black schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt schon 20 mal versucht aber die Daten meines Charakters werden nicht aktualisiert...
> Ich habe das Addon aktiviert und gesagt dass der "komplette Charakter" hochgeladen werden soll.
> Trotzdem nach 5 Tagen habe ich immer noch keine Daten in meinem Charakterfenster... Nur das Lvl wird hochgeladen der ganze Rest nicht...
> Und da ich beim Spielen die Bank mein Charakterfenster und alles andere mehr als nur einmal öffne müssten die Daten auch gespeichert werden...
> ...



Ich habe auch das Prob. hab sogar schon alles gelöscht und neu Installiert.....ich habe die Allys auf dem Server Azshara da läd der die Dateien und auf dem Server Mug'thol wo meine Hordler sind ist schon bei laden der Hinweis -> Mug'thol konnte nicht geladen werden....mit dem manuellen Upload sind alle Werte dann auch da, nur automatisch gehts nit mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siamê (26. März 2007)

soooooo ... also nochmal ...
ich hab mittlerweile festgestellt, das meine daten irgendwo bei blasc ankommen, denn wenn ich auf der buffed-seite oben rechts bei blasc-datenbank meinen char-namen eingebe, sind alle daten AKTUELL da!
aber sieh mal einer gugg und gugg ma einer staun, bei mybuffed tut sich bei mir überhaupt GARNIX.

Also wenn meine Daten hier bei buffed ankommen, wieso (und ja ich habe in den blasc2 einstellungen meinen account mit meinem char der übertragen werden soll verknüft, und ja ich habe auch häckchen bei den chars gemacht und die einstellungen übernommen hab ich auch) sind sie dann nich bei mybuffed?

Ich hoff es guggt mal einer ob da vielleicht was querhängt oder was auch immer, denn wenn die daten ja in der datenbank sind, dann muss es doch funzen :*(((


----------



## Man-in-Black (26. März 2007)

ich hab mal meinen bankchar aktiviert...bei dem wird komischerweise alles ohne probleme übertragen...nur mein mainchar net...

edit: 
hab den fehler bei mir gefunden... irgendwie war beimir im WTF-Ordner das Profil 2 mal vorhanden... also 1 gelöscht und dann gings... tztz schlimm das ^^


----------



## Bloodymage (27. März 2007)

Bei mir funzt das Blasc2 leider auch nich wirklich.

1 mal hats die Hälfte der paar Chars hochgeladen (und ja, ich war mit jedem Char on und hab ein paar Sachen in den Taschen und der Bank hin und her geschoben damit ich änderungen am Char hab)

Seitdem tut sich absolut nix mehr. Keine Levelups werden vermerkt, Autoblog funzt auch nich, die anderen Chars werden auch nicht übertragen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab bei der Installation das alte Blasc einfach updaten lassen. 

Irgendwelche Addon Daten muß ich wohl nicht Löschen? (Vlt die alten Blascdaten und die neu erstellen lassen??)

Hab in dem Threat hier noch keinen "blauen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gesehen, vlt kann einer vom Buffed-Team mal seinen Senf dazu abgeben, wäre echt nett nicht uniformiert zu sterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesop (28. März 2007)

hab auch das Problem das meine Chars nicht aktualisiert werden -
hatte am anfang beim updateversuch auch die fehlermeldung, die ist inzwischen (nach neuinstallation) weg ...
nur meine chars sind nicht aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesop (28. März 2007)

juhu hurra - jetzt funktionierts!
hat die neu installation wohl doch geholfen


----------



## Regnor (28. März 2007)

Mesop schrieb:


> juhu hurra - jetzt funktionierts!
> hat die neu installation wohl doch geholfen



uiuiuiui,
bei allen wo blasc2 sagt das es keine daten zum übertragen gibt:
schaut bitte in eurer WoW AddOn Übersicht nach ob der BLASCProfiler aktiv ist. Wenn nicht, dann aktiviert ihn bitte. Ob der BlascProfiler geladen wurde seht ihr direkt nach dem einloggen eines Chars, da müßte dann im Chatfenster was von BlascProfiler geladen stehen.

Wichtig, WOW speichert die AddOn Einstellungen wohl teilweise Charbezogen ab, also schaut bitte bei allen Chars nach ob der Profiler aktiv ist.


----------



## Siamê (28. März 2007)

Regnor was ist denn mit denen die alles nach Anleitung gemacht haben, also Chars verknüpft, alles richtig eingestellt, und bei denen bei mybuffed immernoch nix kommt?

Ich mein ist ja echt geil das Ihr mittlerweile fleissigst an der Realm-Suche gebastelt habt, aber es wär schön wenn meiner-einer auch eine Chance hätte dort zu erscheinen. DENN es werden ja nur die dort angezeigt dessen Charakter auch mit blasc2 und mybuffed verknüpft ist oO

Also im Ernst jetzt mal: Seit nun knapp 1 Woche dürfte Euch bekannt sein das wir arge Probs haben, nur eine sinnvolle Antwort oder ein ECHTER Lösungsvorschlag waren nicht dabei. Ich kann auch nicht mehr tun als alles was ich eingestellt hab überprüfen, was ich schon oft genug getan habe. Und es ist alles in Ordnung. Meine Chars sind aktuell in der blasc-Datenbank auf die Sekunde genau übertragen oO aber keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit für die Chars bei mybuffed erscheint geschweige denn eine Liste mit Chars.

Es muss doch irgendwo eine Lösung für unser Problem geben, schliesslich haben andere auch die Chars angezeigt. Und die Idee das ein Mitarbeiter von Euch hingeht und sie manuell verknüpft oder einfügt die finde ich genial. Ich hoff das ist wenigstens machbar. Ich kann nur sagen das bei mir die Übertragung nicht über blasc1 läuft, das habe ich nämlich schon Freitag deinstalliert, also funzt mein blasc2 aufm Rechner, er schickt die Daten raus.

Es wär jetzt echt langsam mal Prima wenn sich einer uns annimmt.

Danke im Voraus
Siamê


----------



## cM2003 (28. März 2007)

Ich finde es echt mächtig affig wie hier die Antwort von Regnor gegeben wurde. Als seien wir dämliches Gesindel und er der King...

Sorry, aber so einen Lösungsvorschlag zu machen ist lächerlich! Und noch lächerlicher ist es dass du es nicht geschafft hast dir die Posts durchzulesen. Denn es steht mehrfach drin dass wir auch das überprüft haben. Mal davon abgesehen ändert sich die Addonaktivierung nicht von einem auf den anderen Char... Zumindest bei mir nicht... Deaktiviere ich ein Addon während ich auf Cm bin ist es auch unter Elfchen deaktiviert. Elfchen aber wird übertragen...

Ansonsten geb ich Siamê recht.


----------



## Regnor (28. März 2007)

Könnt ihr mir bitte mal eine EMail schreiben mit der Config.xml im Anhang. Diese Datei findet ihr im Configs Unterverzeichnis von BLASC. Am besten an regnor@buffed.de schicken. Ich schaus mir dann auch gleich an. Eventuell ist das ganze n Serverseitiges Problem, dann werd ich das an Crowley weiterleiten.

MfG
Matze aka Regnor


----------



## Schlächter1 (28. März 2007)

Also ich hatte das problem das erst gar nix geupt wurde, hab einfach reInstalled un jetzt funzts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit. Blos Hauptchars werden aktualisiert den fügt der nich zu mir hinzu.


----------



## Siamê (28. März 2007)

Schlächter schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das problem das erst gar nix geupt wurde, hab einfach reInstalled un jetzt funzts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt scrollst mal hoch und liest mal die andren Beiträge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wirkt Wunder !!! So ein gespamme is voll unnütz, ein Reinstall hatte uns auch nicht geholfen, ist aber auch oben zu lesen.

Also am besten ganzen Thread lesen und dann was nützliches posten was noch keiner gepostet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firehead (28. März 2007)

Ich habe mal die gewünschte Datei geschickt.
Bei mir laufen 2 Accounts auf dem Rechner, jeweils nur der Hauptchar wird aktualisiert..


----------



## cM2003 (30. März 2007)

Ist raus.


----------



## Dunkelmanne (31. März 2007)

Hallo, habe genau das gleiche Problem. Auch nachdem ich mir die FAQ hier im Forum durchgelesen hab und auch alle Punkte beachtet hab (einstellung, aktivierung des addons etc. war alles ok) werden die Daten nicht aktualisiert. 
Ich hab aber festgestellt, dass wenn man blasc2 vollständig entfernt und wieder neu installiert, dass es dann 1-2 mal funktioniert. Danach dann aber auch wieder nicht. Kann doch nicht jedesmal das addon wieder de-und reinstallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wenn ich die daten by mybuffed.de updaten will.
Weiss denn da noch keiner eine Lösung des Problems?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruss
Manne


----------



## Tidurian (31. März 2007)

so nochmal ein post von mir:

jetzt nach ein paar erfolgreichen übertragungen wird zwar alles aktualiesiert aber leider funzt das bloggen nicht mehr (gestern mit Tidurian respektvoll shatar geworden) beim char wurde es angezeigt doch kein autoblogeintrag erschien.
(und ja ich hab das häkchen in den einstellungen bei autoblog an XD)
sonzt funzt alles super nur die Autoblog funtion wie gesagt^^

ich nehm an ihr kriegt den bug noch in den griff
ihr macht ne super arbeit^^

ich will ned hetzten aber was denkt ihr wann ihr den fehler behoben habt? (wen ihr schon raushabt worans liegt XD)


----------



## Nostra29 (31. März 2007)

mh hab das gleiche Problem, beim Charakterdaten übertragen tut sich nix und beim manuellen Hochladen auch nix...
selbst Neuinstallation hilft nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (31. März 2007)

Ich beobachte derzeit ein etwas seltsames Phänomen:

Visitenkarten:
Bei meinem Mainchar variiert der Levelstand zwischen 51 und 53, seit zwei Tagen wäre 54 korrekt. Wähle ich nun die verschiedensten Visitenkarten aus, zeigen sie jeweils einen vollkommen anderen Stand.

Auf Level 51 hatte ich zu Blasc2 gewechselt.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (3. April 2007)

bei mir stürtz beim windows start immer wieder mal blasc direkt ab, ohne fehlermeldung. -.-

Und mein Profil wird auch nicht mehr richtig aktualisiert. Hab zwar aktiviert daß Items gezeigt werden, aber es sind keine zu sehen. Das Addon ist bei jedem char aktiviert und neuinstallieren von BLASC hat auch nix gebracht.

PS: Die Visitenkarte ist auch veraltet bei mir.


----------



## Bloodymage (3. April 2007)

Nochmal was neues von mir.
Hab gestern das Blasc2 mal deinstalliert und wieder neu installiert.
Wieder wurden beim 1. beenden die Daten übertragen (juchee meine Chars sind alle da, soagr mit dem richtigen Level  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Beim 2. Beenden war dann wieder nix... An dem Punkt bei der Übertragung wo die FTP-Vergindung aufgebaut werden soll passiert einfach nix und das Übertragungsfenster verschwindet einfach kommentarlos wieder.

Mal an nen "blauen". Wann wird dieses Prob gefixt?? Scheinen ja doch einige Leute dieses Problem zu haben das nix übertragen wird. Vielleicht guckt ihr mal das ihr auch in der Programmierung redundant werdet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dann kann wenigstens einer von euren Programmierern in Urlaub gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (3. April 2007)

Mittlerweile wird auch mein Twink nicht übertragen.


----------



## Desynapse (3. April 2007)

Bei mir ist das lustige bei meinem Twink wird alles übertragen nur beim Main nicht.


----------



## Hesinda (3. April 2007)

Es wird Zeit, dass was passiert... seit dem 19.3. werden meine Bankchars nicht mehr aktualisiert...
Mein Freund (Firehead) hat bereits die gewünschten Dateien gesendet, doch es gibt keine Antwort...
Vielleicht sollten wir das Thema mal direkt auf der Rollenspiel-Con in Münster ansprechen...
Oder seid ihr so sehr mit Vorbereitungen dafür beschäftigt, dass ihr für eure Mitglieder keine Zeit mehr habt...

Wenn man dem Thread folgt ist eine derutliche Verärgerung nicht zu übersehen...

Hesinda


----------



## Âvalonja (4. April 2007)

Denn will ich mich mal anschliessen. Bei mir aktualsiert er auch nichts mehr. Habe auch alles runter gehauen, aber bei mir gehts es trotzdem nicht. Ist echt mist so. Macht doch mal endlich was. Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pain0r (4. April 2007)

Level wurde direkt angezeigt, nur von Ruf, Skills etc. ist nix zu sehen...

net mal Equip...
Re-Install fürn allerwertesten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunkelmanne (4. April 2007)

Hallo, also mittlerweile funktionierts bei mir. Hab das ganze deinstalliert und alle Ordner in denen auch nur Ansatzweise was mit Blasc oder buffed drinstand gelöscht. Dann erstmal reboot vom Rechner und danach blasc neu installiert. Bisher funktionierts. Dauerst zwar manchmal bis zu nem Tag, aber es wird alles upgedated. Mal beobachten, wie lange das jetzt gut geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
Manne


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (5. April 2007)

hab windows neu installiert, wow, blasc und einmal hat das update dann funktioniert. aber seit dem ist mein charprofil wieder leer (keine items zu sehen, siehe Signatur).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zapfle (6. April 2007)

Hallo Buffed-Team.

Muß mich leider meinen Vorrednern anschließen. seit kurzen werden meine Levelups übertragen, aber kein Equipt oder ob ich was neues gelernt habe, bzw im Ruf gestiegen bin.


----------



## SoulSeeker1971 (7. April 2007)

Bei meinem Blasc sieht es so aus als würde er gar keine Daten übertragen, daher auch nur die Daten vor Blasc2.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (8. April 2007)

also auch mit admin rechten, deaktiviertem benutzerverwaltungsding (damit nicht gefragt wird ob ein programm gestartet werden oder dateien ändern darf) und x mal neu installieren wird nach dem upload im profil nichts angezeigt. angeblich gab es gestern auch 5 updates von blasc hintereinander aber da hatte ich noch diese benutzerverwaltung aktiv. (von Vista)


----------



## Targayen (8. April 2007)

hallo!

geht mal alle in den blascordner und klickt auf blascloader.exe

ich hatte das selbe problem wie ihr (jedoch windows xp) und durch das startet dieser datei habe ich das problem behoben, chars werden wieder updatet.

mfg
targayen


----------



## SoulSeeker1971 (9. April 2007)

Also das Problem hab ich nunr behoben bekommen durch das anklicken von Blascloader.exe. 

Vielen Dank Targayen


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (9. April 2007)

hmm ich probier das jetzt mal, wenn das auch nicht klappt dann lösch ich das Ding einfach wieder von meiner Festplatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targayen (9. April 2007)

und geklappt blacksheep?


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (9. April 2007)

ich hab jetzt 1 mal hochgeladen und die Items vom Char sind zu sehen! Hoffe das klappt beim nächsten Upload auch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targayen (9. April 2007)

hoffe ich auch, ich hatte grade eben (naja vor ca. 30 mins) als ich mich ausloggte nicht dieses kleine fenster unten rechts wo stand "bla blubb wurde übertragen" aber jetzt sehe ich das um 16:irgendwas die chars zuletzt updatet wurden.

funzt wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asgharoth (10. April 2007)

Ich kann mich nur inreihen. Seit heute habe ich BLASC2 (überhaupt Blasc) auf jedenfall, mache ich alles wie es angewiesen wird. Nur wenn ich mein World of Warcraft dann beende. Erhalte ich immer wieder die Meldung "Keine Dateien zum Übertragen" ich verzweifle langsam... Hab alles schon ausprobiert, Neu installieren etc.


----------



## Teufelskiler (11. April 2007)

bei mir gehtz auch nich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wetter 1 (11. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir geht es auch net mehr lol wird nix mehr aktu buffed macht endlich was


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (11. April 2007)

gestern wurde zwar alles hochgeladen aber aktualisiert wurde leider nichts. hab gestern schon 20 minuten gewartet aber heute ist immer noch alles auf dem alten Stand.

Änderungen: Neue Hose, 2 Rufänderungen. (nichts auf der Charseite oder im Blog) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onasc (11. April 2007)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was nun schon wieder los ist. Gestern meldet mir Blasc das es ein Update gibnt was er dann auch versucht zu installieren. Dann meldet er das er die Icons nicht anlegen kann und die Instalation muss manuel abgebrochen werden weil sie in einer Endlosschleife hängt. Ich installiere also die neuste Version von hand, und sehe seit dem nicht mehr das er eine Verbindung zum FTP aufbaut oder so, aber das Fenster unten rechts das Daten übertragen wurden erscheint. Leider sehe ich nix davon in meinem Blasc Account. Ob die mal da ein funktionierendes Update Vistaready hinterschieben könnten. Bis zum lezten Update ging ja alles recht gut.


----------



## Asgharoth (11. April 2007)

Immerhin werden bei euch Daten übertragen, bei mir nichtmal das... Und ich hab keine Ahnung wieso...
Mir is gerade aufgefallen, dass wenn ich WoW beende. Erscheint der Plugin nur steht da nichts drauf. Wenn ich es starte steht auf dem Plugin welche Server von BLASCcrafter überprüft werden. Aber wenn ich beende steht nix.

Okay das hat sich erledigt, ich weiß warum nix übertragen wurde. Hab ich geändert, aber mein Charakter wird trotzdem net hochgeladen.


----------



## Traweg (11. April 2007)

ich habs erst vorgestern installiert und da hat er nur die Startdaten übernommen da wird nix aktualisiert.

Es kommt zwar die Meldung das übertragen wird aber auf blasc irgendwie nix...


----------



## Duskfall (11. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe ebenfalls das Problem das meine Chardaten nicht zur Seite übertragen werden,jedoch bekomme ich auch keine Fehlermeldung von BLASC selber,sondern ein Popup mit der Meldung das die Daten übertragen worden sind,wenn ich jedoch schaue,ist nichts dort

Installation usw hat super gefunzt

jemand nen Rat vom Support ?


In "C:\Programme\buffed.de\Blasc\Logs" steht zb

11.04.2007 12:35:00;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
11.04.2007 12:39:46;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
11.04.2007 12:42:17;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
11.04.2007 12:48:49;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
11.04.2007 12:51:54;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
11.04.2007 13:11:39;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
11.04.2007 13:17:16;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
11.04.2007 13:47:57;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH


----------



## Dunkelmanne (11. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,
genau das gleich ist bei mir auch... interressant ist, dass NUR noch diese Meldung ins log geschrieben wird. Bei den ersten Einträgen gab es immer noch weitere Einträge, wie "erfolgreich übertragen" oder ähliches.
Beim manuellen versuch die Daten zu übertragen kommt nur noch die gleiche Meldung seit dem 7.4....
Hier die eintraege ab 6.4.; vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.

(klicke hier um zu deinem Profil zu gelangen)
06.04.2007 22:12:36;Hinweis;LOADLUAFILES Fertig
06.04.2007 22:12:36;Hinweis;LoadWDB Start
06.04.2007 22:12:36;Hinweis;KnownID Start
06.04.2007 22:12:37;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
06.04.2007 22:12:37;Hinweis;KNOWNID Sprache: deDE
06.04.2007 22:12:38;Debug;Entpacke KnownID
06.04.2007 22:12:39;Hinweis;WDBConfig Start
06.04.2007 22:12:39;Hinweis;WDBConfig geladen
06.04.2007 22:12:41;Hinweis;Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
06.04.2007 22:12:41;Hinweis;Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
06.04.2007 22:12:41;Hinweis;Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
06.04.2007 22:12:41;Hinweis;Typ4 hat 0 neue Einträge
06.04.2007 22:12:41;Hinweis;WDB Sprache: deutsch
06.04.2007 22:12:41;Hinweis;WDB: keine neuen Daten
07.04.2007 15:21:26;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
07.04.2007 22:46:28;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
08.04.2007 00:49:31;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
08.04.2007 09:26:45;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
08.04.2007 16:49:29;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
08.04.2007 23:15:24;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
08.04.2007 23:47:56;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
09.04.2007 17:06:55;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
09.04.2007 17:08:29;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
09.04.2007 22:18:34;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
10.04.2007 21:10:37;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
10.04.2007 21:20:34;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH
11.04.2007 18:35:57;Warnung;KNOWNIDS SIND STATISCH

Gruss
Manne




Duskfall schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Habe ebenfalls das Problem das meine Chardaten nicht zur Seite übertragen werden,jedoch bekomme ich auch keine Fehlermeldung von BLASC selber,sondern ein Popup mit der Meldung das die Daten übertragen worden sind,wenn ich jedoch schaue,ist nichts dort
> 
> ...


----------



## g0d (11. April 2007)

Habe das selbe Problem wie all die anderen auch bei mir wird auch nix hochgeladen habe es auch mit der BLASCLoader.exe versucht aber leider ohne Erfolg. Neuinstalliert habe ich es jetzt mindestens schon 7x aber auch ohne Erfolg.

greetz


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (11. April 2007)

mein profil ist schon wieder leer, sehe keine items. gestern und heute vormittag hat es mal geklappt und jetzt schon wieder leer. irgendwas ist da kaputt... -.-


----------



## ZAM (11. April 2007)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:


> mein profil ist schon wieder leer, sehe keine items. gestern und heute vormittag hat es mal geklappt und jetzt schon wieder leer. irgendwas ist da kaputt... -.-



Es läuft grad n dickes Datenstau-Update durch.


----------



## Avessandra (12. April 2007)

die daten von meinem main server werden nicht übertragen. alle andern server wurden schon aktualisiert und man kann auf buffed.de alles sehn. auch der manuelle upload funktioniert bei meinem main-char nicht. selbst wenn ich NUR mit diesem online war werden die daten nicht übertragen -.-
neuinstallation hat auch nix gebracht -.-


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (12. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es läuft grad n dickes Datenstau-Update durch.



Achso, aber das Profil ist immer noch leer heute. Ich hab auch auf einem andren Server gerade einen Char angefangen und ein paar Level gemacht und jetzt WoW beendet um alles hochzuladen. Es wird angezeigt, daß hochgeladen wurde. Aber in der Konfiguration sind die neuen Chars vom neuen Server nicht drin und auch beim BLASCrafter ist der Server nicht drin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelskiler (12. April 2007)

Bei mir gehts jetzt wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (12. April 2007)

ich hab mal blasc beendet und über das startmenü direkt die konfiguration gestartet, das war dann zu sehen: (Screenshot angehängt)

Nachdem ich dann BLASC normal gestartet hab und danach die Konfiguration geöffnet habe war alles normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostson (12. April 2007)

Ich glaub ich kann hier alles noch toppen !

Gleiche Problem, von 3 chars nur einer angezeigt, dieser aber total veraltet.
Nach zigmaligen Überprüfungen und  Änderungen in den  Einstellungen, machte ich das was wohl jeder mit so einem kleinen Add-on Prog macht, einen deinstal / neuinstall Versuch.

Hab in Blasc kein deinstall gefunden, also per Win XP Blasc (wie 1000 andere Programme zuvor)
deinstalliert. Neue Blasc exe gesaugt und als ich installen will ne komische Fehlermeldung.

Kein install möglich, wieso hhmmmm warum, nochmal und nochmal...hmmmm,
überprüfe zufällig wow Ordner und sehe die Größenangabe 0kb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In den wow Ordner geschaut............ alte Ordner noch da, aber alle völlig leer !
Alle Screenshots, alle Add-ons, einfach ALLES weg !

Sauber, Samstagmorgen komplett im Arsch.......

Leute glaubt mir, es gab wirklich keinen Hinweis, Fenster, Meldung etc.. das nun wow komplett gelöscht wird.
Hab auch irgendwo im Forum Leidensgenossen gefunden, bin also nicht der erste dem dies..

Sitze seit dem C64 am Computer, aber diese Klamotte ist somit das Krasseste was ich je erlebte.
Das Beste an der ganzen Sache, nun wollt ich es natürlich wisen, und hab dann, nachdem Stunden später
wow wieder funktionierte, Blasc nocheinmal installiert. Oh, wieder nur der gleiche char aber mit richtigen Angaben, immerhin... habe beide anderen chars einmal weitergelevelt usw.. aber diese sind immer noch nicht zusehen. Mittlerweile ist der einzig angezeigte char auch schon wieder veraltet und somit war die komplette Geschichte ein tiefer Griff ins Klo.

Zu den Visitenkraten, im Explorer immer nur ein buffed Banner "Realm nicht gefunden", allerdings
zeigt Firefox die Visitenkarte ohne Probs !

Mir alles egal, ich wollte mir Blasc bzw. buffed.de sowieso nur einfach mal anschauen, so wichtig ist das ganze überhaupt nicht, allerdings der wow Ordner Kill ist schon ziemlich ärgerlich, na ja, mal wieder Zeit gehabt zum Geschirr spülen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn soviele Leute das gleich Problem(e) haben, bin ich mir 100% sicher das noch fette bugs drin sind.
Allerdings vergesst nicht, es ist ein kostenloser Service ( was gibts heute noch umsonst ?) 
und niemand wird gezwungen Blasc zu benutzen...

Ich deinstall Blasc erstmal nicht mehr..

Skol


----------



## Frostson (13. April 2007)

Siehe da, plötzlich gehts !!!

Hmmm, bei Blasc Einstellungen/  buffed.de Accounts, erneut das Passwort eingegeben.
Die "Sternchen" deuteten ein Passwort an welches viel zu lang, also nicht meins, gewesen sein könnte,
ich dachte aber das sei eine beabsichtigte "Sicherheits/Verschleierungstaktik", da ich schon ein paar Tage zuvor ein paarmal mein Passwort erneut eintippte, jedoch immer wieder die zu lange "Sternchenanzeige"
zu sehen bekam ! Auch bevor mein komplettes wow gelöscht wurde ist mir dies aufgefallen und ich hatte einigemale erfolglos versucht das Passwort erneut einzutippen, von daher...
Auch heute brauchte es 3 oder 4 Anläufe bis plötzlich nach dem "Übernehmen" Klick
eine "Sternchenanzeige" auftachte deren Länge meinem Passwort entsprach.

Bestimmt nicht die Lösung für alle mit dem "Char anzeigen" Problem, aber vieleicht hilfts ein paar wenigen..

Aloha


----------



## Dunkelmanne (13. April 2007)

Hallo,
habe ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit gefunden, dass die Daten übertragen werden. Bei den Einstellungen hab ich einfach von automisch starten auf manuelles starten gewechselt, dann übernehmen und siehe da die Daten wurden ploetzlich korrekt übertragen.
Gruss
manne



Frostson schrieb:


> Siehe da, plötzlich gehts !!!
> 
> Hmmm, bei Blasc Einstellungen/  buffed.de Accounts, erneut das Passwort eingegeben.
> Die "Sternchen" deuteten ein Passwort an welches viel zu lang, also nicht meins, gewesen sein könnte,
> ...


----------



## dejaspeed (13. April 2007)

Das Problem kommt daher wenn eine dfü verbindung aufgebaut wird er nachdem Blasc gestartet wurde.
Blasc meldet zwar auch korrekterweise beim start das die webconfig etc nicht geladen werden kann scheint aber später nicht mehr in der Lage zu sein eine korrekte Verbindung zu den Server aufzubauen einzig der feed funktioniert weiter.

Bei einen Manuellen Start nach dem Aufbau der Verbindung wird das Problem damit umgangen.


----------



## Bloodymage (13. April 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Das Problem kommt daher wenn eine dfü verbindung aufgebaut wird er nachdem Blasc gestartet wurde.
> Blasc meldet zwar auch korrekterweise beim start das die webconfig etc nicht geladen werden kann scheint aber später nicht mehr in der Lage zu sein eine korrekte Verbindung zu den Server aufzubauen einzig der feed funktioniert weiter.
> 
> Bei einen Manuellen Start nach dem Aufbau der Verbindung wird das Problem damit umgangen.



dann werd ich doch das auch mal Versuchen, den Client manuell zu starten nachdem ich meine I-net-Verbindung aufgebaut hat. Wenn das ganze klappen sollte, frag ich mich, warum die Leute von Buffed da nicht selbst drauf gekommen sind. Schließllich haben die das doch Progammiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (13. April 2007)

Bloodymage schrieb:


> dann werd ich doch das auch mal Versuchen, den Client manuell zu starten nachdem ich meine I-net-Verbindung aufgebaut hat. Wenn das ganze klappen sollte, frag ich mich, warum die Leute von Buffed da nicht selbst drauf gekommen sind. Schließllich haben die das doch Progammiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




weil sie vll alle durchweg dsl oder ähnliches besitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich immernoch brav per isdn rauswähle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: profil wird jetzt wieder aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (siehe sig..)


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (16. April 2007)

mein neuer char scheint jetzt fast immer aktuell zu sein (nach einigen minuten) aber warum gehts bei meinen alten nicht mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Yang siehe Sig)


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (18. April 2007)

hab auch mal die config.xml per mail zugeschickt und auch die .lua gelöscht und neu anlegen lassen aber es geht einfach nicht, kein update bzw. keine Anzeige der eingestellen Sachen (alles bis auf geld, inventar und bank)


----------



## Lorc (18. April 2007)

Tjo, was soll ich sagen.. mir geht auch nicht anders. Hab nun einige Tage lang rumprobiert mit den Tips die hier so Preisgegeben wurden. Nix. Vieleicht könnte sich mal einer der Supporter von BLASC hier blicken lassen und mal nen Hinweis abgeben? (ausser Datenstau)

gruß


----------



## Akadub (22. April 2007)

Mir gehts leider genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  finde ich gar nicht schön und sollte gepatcht werden !


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (24. April 2007)

wann gibt es ein update damit es wieder funktioniert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindara (24. April 2007)

Bei mir läuft es nun endlich wieder rund. Ich hab das Blasc auf manuell starten umgestellt anstatt es automatisch mit Windows starten zu lassen. Seitdem überträgt er nach dem beenden von WoW auch wieder meine Profildaten. Keine Ahnung ob es mit der Umstellung konkret zu tun hat.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. April 2007)

ich hab vielleicht das problem bei mir gefunden und behoben!
Ich hab meine addons immer aus unserer Addonsammlung und da ist auch der BLASC Profiler drin. Ich hab alles konfiguriert und mal im addon ordner die config.lua angeschaut, da war alles auf "1" gestellt was ich auch aktiviert hatte aber nach dem reinkopieren der Addonsammlung standen alle Werte auf "0" - also aus!

Nach dem 1. Upload heute sind meine Daten wieder aktuell, hoffe das bleibt so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malmaladei (26. April 2007)

jau, das wäre auch meine antwort gewesen. hatte auch probleme mit EINZELNEN chars, bis ich festgestellt hab, dass ich bei meinen niedrigeren chars alle addons kategorisch deaktiviert hatte. darunter fällt dann auch der BLASC-profiler. der muss aber an sein, damit die daten übertragen werden. also schön wieder anmachen und BLASC-crafter auch gleich und dann läuft die ganze sache einwandfrei!

viel glück und spaß und alles...schööö


----------

